
Historian's Cookbook: We All Scream for Ice Cream (2018) - pepys
https://www.historytoday.com/archive/historians-cookbook/we-all-scream-ice-cream
======
082349872349872
Beware of getting nerd-sniped by solid phase H₂O:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Bacon#Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Bacon#Death)

Ancient egyptian ice-making (by radiative coupling to a sink at a few K) was
impressive, as was the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhchāl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhchāl)
.

====

Off topic, but as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11836805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11836805)
no longer admits comments:

> "¶ Howe is it possible, that women should haue faces of Angelles, and heddes
> of deuilles?

> Be not Deuilles called Angelles in holie write? Reade the scriptures and ye
> shal be resolued."

Compare [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIRTQ_k-
Sg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIRTQ_k-Sg)

